# RockShox Tora SL Solo Air 120mm Maxle Lite



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Comparable to the 318 Solo Air? Clyde worthy? Has the 20mm TA which is a plus and is right in my budget. Thoughts?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

May have jumped the gun. Looks like it is for one of those bastard 26" bikes...checking to see if there is a 29er version.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

There is not a Tora 29er available with maxle or 20mm TA. You have to jump up to the reba to get a maxle. The manitou's are pretty affordable (drake or minute) and they have a 20mm TA. I've got a Drake 29er TA on my hardtail and really like it. Its a very plush fork, but the platform adjustment is very nice on it. The platform pretty much gives you 5 other settings between lock out and full squish that you can adjust with the turn of the dial on top of the right leg.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I figured I would have to jump to the next level to get the TA. So what is your weight if you don't mind me asking? I am about 300 pounds so I need a fork that can handle that. I have heard good things about the Drake...I'll have to check those as an option too.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I hover around 300 too. The Drake is a coil spring with an air assist. You can run enough PSI in the air chamber to make up for our weight with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Another promising option gone to hell....I'll be damned if I can find a Drake with 20mm TA anywhere on the net. A few 9mm QR but no TA.

How much am I shorting myself by going QR rather than TA? Seems if I want a fork sometime this summer QR is going to be one of the few options I will have.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Manitou-Mi...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4a9f8f297d

This would be a good one.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Thanks. Placed a bid. I figure it will sell higher than I want to pay though.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Anyone have any idea where I can pick up a Drake with 20mm TA? Looked and searched and no luck. Not counting on the auction panning out. I may just suck it up and grab the 9mm QR soon before those disappear too.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Well, finally found a Tora SL 29er fork with 20mm TA. Looks like that is about the only option as I am tire of looking...lol...so unless someone chimes in soon to say that this fork is a really bad clyde choice I think I am ordering it. It has to be better than the Dart 3 I am used to.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

The Tora will definitely be a great clyde fork. I looked all over the place just the end of last year for a Tora 29er 20mm TA and found many places that said they didn't make them. Were did you find yours?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The place I found it had it mislabeled and it was actually a 26" fork 
The SRAM site has the Tora listed as having a 20mm maxle option as well as a 29" option but does not say if you can get both option on one fork. I have found the 26" forks with the 20mm TA but not the 29er fork which doesn't really make sense to me. I am also having heck of a time finding the Manitou Drake 29er with 20mm TA but I do know for a fact those are made. I did find one place that has them but they want >$500 for them.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Really, depending on what type of riding you do, but if you just do typical single track cross country without drops or air time, I think that a QR fork will be fine for you. Yes a 20mm TA would be better, but I don't think you are going to hate yourself for not getting one. The 29er Tora is probably the stiffest 29er fork for the money. I would just get a QR Tora, but make sure that your front wheel has a hub you can switch between QR and TA. If you really hate your QR, sell it off and buy a TA.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah...I ride only XC with no drops but it tends to be very rough, rocky, rooted terrain. I would love to get the 20mm TA fork but I cannot afford to go up to a Reba or Minute unless I find a great deal. I am going to wait out the next 3 days to see how that one on ebay you linked to goes, if I can maybe get lucky and grab that one for around $400 I would be good to go. I just sent an email to Manitou to see if they sell direct or can help find a 20mm TA Drake since they seem to be scarce. I found one place on the net in Canada that has them and the price wasn't bad but they added like $60 in taxes on top of the price. Not sure if that would be removed once the shipped address showed it was coming to the US. I have never ordered anything from there so I don't know how it works...I guess I will call them tomorrow to see. Otherwise I will end up just grabbing one of the Tora SL 29ers forks and hope for the best.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3459960

Have you researched these at all? I don't have any personal experience but they seem to be a good fork for the price. Just a suggestion.


----------

